# Sticky  Beginner plants for new planted tank owners



## Damon

These plants are all considered "easy to grow" meaning they require little light, and no added ferts. They are slower growers but are hard to kill.

Java Fern
Java Moss
Wisteria
Watersprite
Crypt Wendtti
Crypt Lucens
Anacharis
Hornwort
Aponogeton Undulata
Aponogeton Crispus
Anubias Barteri
Anubias Nana
Anubias Coffee
Crypt Beckettii
Pennywort
Christmas Moss
Taiwan Moss
Dwarf Onion
Giant Hygro
Guppy Grass
** Hygorphillia Polysperma
Temple Plant (Not to be confused with red temple)

* Bacopa Austrailis
* Aquatic Clover
* Dwarf Sag

There are many species of Aponogetons and Anubias; most of which are all undemanding. There are a few that are not.

* Denotes may require more lighting than a standard hood
** Denotes May be Illegal in your state


----------



## shev

great list. Now I feel dumb my bacopa lost half of its leaves in a couple weeks after I put it in the tank, and thats on the easy to take care of list.


----------



## euRasian32

LOL shev

Great thread, and thanks again simpte! I'm anticipating the package you sent me.

I just got some watersprite about a week ago, and it's already got a whole bunch of lil sprouts on lots of the leaves, I'll need to give some away soon!
I've had aponogeten plants for almost a month and a half (started from those bulbs) and they're close to 2 1/2 feet tall already, no ferts, no CO2, in sand. If I straighten the hardiest one out, they come out about 5 inches out of the top of my 125.


----------



## Damon

Baopa is a funny plant shev. I cant grow it either with 3wps and CO2 with eco-complete as a substrate. I also use the E.I. method of fertilizing (with KNO3, PO4, csm+b, fe, ect...) Some have luck while others dont. I originally had asian ambulia on this list but its now illegal to sell and ship.


----------



## Alin10123

Thanks, that helps a lot. Coincidentally i ran across this article too. Maybe this will help. It has links to pictures and how to care and everything.

http://www.aquamaniacs.net/forum/cms_view_article.php?aid=38


----------



## Chumpp_308

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2

this is a great site as well


----------



## Fishboy93

The asian is illegal but not the australian type of ambulia. For beginners with crypts they undergo crypt rot but will come around. I think Crypt. Balanese is good too for beginners.


----------



## Damon

Correct, though crypts may or may not go through crypt rot or crypt melt.


----------



## Fishboy93

is there a difference between melt and rot??My balanese turns brown and my wenditii gets holes and droops


----------



## Damon

No difference. They both refer to the rapid deterioration of crypt leaves.


----------



## stargate_geek

Thanks for the list! I got wisteria and hornwort yesterday as my first plants!


----------



## Damon

Dont get discouraged if the plants shed all thier leaves in the first week. Many plants you acquire from lfs were grown emmersed and have to change leaf structure whem submerged.


----------



## CyberSpike

I'll definitely agree with the Aponogeton, they seem to grow everywhere. Tanks, bowls, low lighting, high lighting.

Just be sure to prune off the flowering stalks otherwise they will pollinate and go dormant in the bulb again.


----------



## Damon

CyberSpike said:


> Just be sure to prune off the flowering stalks otherwise they will pollinate and go dormant in the bulb again.


Not necessarily a bad thing if you want more of them


----------



## flamingo

Can't forget most types of vallisneria!


----------



## PEVINE

Chumpp_308 said:


> http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2
> 
> this is a great site as well





wonderful site! thanks alot


----------



## Gaby191

Oh man i was just about to post a thread asking to see if anyone could suggest a couple of starter plants. Good thing i found this post before i did, thats a very nice list, lots of options, and the links were helpful too!


----------



## Atlanta

Ok so I'm going to have a tank full of loaches. Now are live plants cheaper then fake? Do I have to buy a light, or can the light from my window do the job. What do they feed on? What's the maintanence? Im a newbie sorry.


----------



## Damon

Atlanta said:


> Ok so I'm going to have a tank full of loaches. Now are live plants cheaper then fake? Do I have to buy a light, or can the light from my window do the job. What do they feed on? What's the maintanence? Im a newbie sorry.


Please start a new thread if you have questions about plants. We'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## Guest

yeah i have some exp. ill help if u make a new thread

whats the sci name of amazonb sword tho?


----------



## Damon

The name for swordplants in general is Echinodorous sp.


----------



## Pareeeee

<<<<< Java Fern challenged. I dunno why I can't grow it hardly at all...it's all little and sad looking. Other plants I'm ok with


----------



## jrdeitner

if you dont mind id like to add Jungle vallisneria to the list. these are great! i bought 3 when i first set up my tank and they've all thrived and one has about 10 sprouts some of which are about 2 feet tall. they really fill out nicely.


----------



## Brontegirl

That's pretty funny. I've had trouble with a few "easy-to-grow" plants but the difficult ones tend to thrive in my tank. Moneywort was a horrible, slimy distaster. Orange foxtail though? No problem. Lol


----------



## iheartfish:)

great thread! too bad i didnt see it before i started a new one, though  thanks for the help!


----------



## Danio king

what about dwarf hairgrass i heard it can be pretty easy to grow too. is this true???


----------



## Trout

I love the Corkscrew Vallisneria. Never grown it in my tank before, but I've seen it and it has SUCH a cool look. I should get some.


----------



## whitemore55

Great list but it is informatic. Most of the people those are new in the fish world they are worried about it. It is a fantastic job to share it. Thanks for sharing it. Which is not important to you, it may be important for another.


----------



## Christine270

I had that problem with Aponegeton. You have to trim them. Every week I'd find at least 2 new little baby Aponegeton floating around on the top of my tank water.


----------



## Binboy

Hello! That list is great. By the way, are those the scientific names of the plants? I hope to find them all in local markets here in Mexico city.


----------



## bmlbytes

Some of them are the scientific name and some are just the common English name.


----------



## johnmcleren

Thanks for your information. It is very helpful. Many don't even know which plants are useful and which are not.


----------



## goaquq

Great thread! Java family are very good for first timers and look great!


----------

